# Job für Bastler: Erfindet einen Batterienverwerter!



## Aka-Aka (24 September 2011)

Erst muß ich ausholen: Als Sohnemann etwa drei Jahre alt war, stand er total auf alles, was tutete und blinkte. Ich lief immer 'rum und kaufte allerlei elektronischen Schnickschnack: Hupen, Blinklämpchen usw. (teils kaufte ich kaputtes Spielzeug, um die Lämpchen zu verwerten)

Aus einem alten Styroporteil baute ich ihm seinen ersten "Puckel", eine Ansammlung diverser Blink- und Tut-Teilchen, auch ein kleiner Ventilator war dabei. War sehr schön und wurde ein geliebtes Spielzeug (später gab es Puckel 2.0 und Puckel 3.0).

Die Stromversorgung übernahmen schwache Batterien aus den diversen Geräten.

Daher sammelte ich schwache Batterien (sie heißen bei uns nun "Puckels"). Inzwischen habe ich eine ganze Kiste voll.

Wenn man z.B. 10 schwache Batterien verwendet, kann man wunderbar einen 12V-Lüfter antreiben.

Nur habe ich inzwischen viel zu viele davon. Warum kann man eigentlich solche Batterien nicht sinnvoll einsetzen? Es müsste doch möglich sein, die darin enthaltene Restrenergie beispielsweise zur Aufladung von Akkus zu verwenden (oder könnte man damit 12V-LEDs betreiben, um die Computerecke auszuleuchten?)

Gibt es ein solches Gerät und wenn nicht: warum erfindet es niemand? (also erdacht ist es ja hiermit, nur gebaut noch nicht).

Warum kann man nicht x schwache Batterien in Reihe (und/oder parallel) schalten, die Spannung/Stromstärke regulieren und dann zur Aufladung von Akkus verwenden? Es gibt doch Solar-Akkulader, die müssen ja auch mit unterschiedlichen Spannungen auskommen !?

Ich würde gerne irgendein Teil bauen, mit dem ich die alten Batterien sinnvoll einsetzen kann. Ideen?


----------



## Gastposter (24 September 2011)

Die Energie, die dafür nötig wäre,  einen "Verwerter" zu bauen,
wäre wesentlich mehr als die Energie, die dort noch drin steckt.

Sorry, aber das ist eine Schnapsidee.


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 September 2011)

schade 
Ich hab das halt so überlegt, während ich die Batterien in der Hand hatte, dass doch weltweit irrsinnig viel Energie in schwachen Batterien weggeschmissen wird. Na, ich hebe jedenfalls mein Kistchen noch auf, vielleicht fällt miur doch noch eine Lösung ein. Unter 1,2V bringe ich jetzt mal alle weg... Vielleicht sollte ich mal eher nach Akkus suchen, die ordentlich arbeiten. Viele Geräte, die mehr als 2xAA brauchen, laufen nach wie vor mit Akkus nur schlecht. Sonst hätte ich ja gar nicht diese Massen an Batterien...


----------



## Reinhard (24 September 2011)

Was mir dazu einfällt wäre ein DC-DC-Wandler (Eingangsspannung ab 0,7V) so wie diese:
http://www.maxim-ic.com/datasheet/index.mvp/id/1878


----------



## gastposter (24 September 2011)

Wenn eine  Zelle unter 1,2 Volt abgesackt ist, steigt ihr Innenwiderstand bei weiterer Entnahme rasant an. Viel Sinn dürfte es daher nicht machen, da die Zellen in kürzester Zeit  dann endgültig leergebrannt sind. Ständiger Nachschub wäre erforderlich. Außerdem steigt das Risiko, dass die Zellen auslaufen, da  die Ummantelung  eine Leckage mit den agressiven Chemikalien   nicht wirklich verhindern kann. Als Bastelei vielleicht ganz interessant aber eine realistische Einsatzmöglichkeit sehe ich nicht.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (26 September 2011)

Hm ... das mache ich schon lange. Batterien aus leistungshungrigen Geräten kommen zur Zweitverwendung in Funkuhren und ähnliche Geräte. Vorsicht, wenn es sich um Wecker fürs Aufstehen handelt!

Nebelwolf


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 September 2011)

Nebelwolf schrieb:


> ...zur Zweitverwendung in Funkuhren und ähnliche Geräte...


...oder in lärmendes Kinderspielzeug, wenn dieses dadurch (nur) leiser wird und nicht (auch) "nicht tolerierbar funktionseingeschränkt" ("Papa, die Lok kommt nicht die Brücke hoch, die braucht 'ne _gescheite_ Batterie").


----------



## BenTigger (28 September 2011)

Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Hm ...Vorsicht, wenn es sich um Wecker fürs Aufstehen handelt!


Ja wie vorsicht... Grade da müssen die rein. dann kann man doch viel öfter ausschlafen.


----------

